# American River Hike



## OURv (Sep 9, 2018)

ALL,
Come along as we take a hike along
Sacramento's beautiful American River.





 
Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on YouTube@OURv


----------



## WeekendRver (Sep 29, 2018)

Thank you for the video! This was fun tour to take,


----------



## packnrat (Oct 28, 2018)

yes the river walk
can be a sight. at full flood. where you are walking is under water. 
but watch out for the bums. they do attack..
no worrys about stray cats and dogs as the cougers get them. so keep yours on a leash.


----------

